# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: آیا از XML می توان در نرم افزارهای تحت ویندوز استفاده کرد؟

## complexcoding

با سلام
آیا از XML می توان در بانک های اطلاعاتی نرم افزارهای تحت ویندوز استفاده کرد؟
ممنون

----------


## BORHAN TEC

بله، XML در هر جایی قابل استفاده است.

----------

